# What should I do first?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

With a budjet of about 500 dollars, what should be the first thing that i should add (performance parts) to my 2000 maxima?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

This is probably not the best place to ask this question.Try posting it in the Maxima forum instead.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Are you looking for handling? Or performance.

If you haven't done anything else to the car, I'd suggest you go with handling mods first. The maxima has pretty good power stock, but the suspension is pretty weak.

Give us some more details about what you want and we can get more specific in helping you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Well, i'm running, or trying to at least, with a pack of mustangs right now. So i'm looking for and upgrade in speed. One of my crew members right now has a 5.0 with some pretty nice headers and 3:73 gears. My car doesn't start to fall behind too bad until he hits about 3rd gear. So my main goal is to get something that will give me an increase in acceleration so I can stay competitive.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

The for $500 the best choice would be intake and a Y-Pipe. 

You could go nitrous, but if you haven't done anything else, it's not a good choice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

What type of intake would you recomend? Do you think cold air is a good choice, but would i have to worry about when it rains and driving through puddles? Also, what make do you prefer, or does it matter?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

All the intakes pretty much give the same power. Although they are saying that the hybrid ones are better over all as opposed to the cold air ones or just the regular hot air ones.

For hybrid intakes, go w/ the Frankencar. Very reasonably priced.

For cold air, you can pick between the Place Racing and the Injen. I'd say the PR one is better than the Injen due to filter location and quality. Rain won't be a problem.

If you want a regular HAI intake, there is Stillen or JWT but both are relatively expensive (you're just paying for the name) and neither gives the same power gains as the hybrid or the CAI's.



TBRMaxP said:


> *What type of intake would you recomend? Do you think cold air is a good choice, but would i have to worry about when it rains and driving through puddles? Also, what make do you prefer, or does it matter? *


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

I would go with the PR intake. Don't expect that to keep you running with the 5.0, though. You'll need more than that...

IMO you should always worry about your suspension and brakes before you go trying to make your car really fast. I would upgrade your tires, and slap on some better responding springs and maybe even some adjustable struts. Then you could go with the go-fast mods...

For a little over $500 you can get all the stuff you need for a nitrous system if you know where to shop and can install it yourself... something to think about


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

How much horsepower should I expect to gain from the PR Cold Air Intake?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Approx 5-8HP


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Get a CAI and header/exhaust for the car. It will let more air in and out. Try with plugs and wires too. There might be a mild gain in that too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

If I dont have enough money to buy a nice exuast system, would you recomend that I purchase cold air intake as well as an underdrive pulley? Supposedly, these pulley's are supposed to give gains from 5-12 hp. Would this be a good choice?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

I have the Injen RD CAI on my car and NEVER have any problems with water induction. Injen does extensive R&D on all of their products, and they would not overlook something like this.

By the way, I live in oregon where we get rain 95% of the year. I drive through 2 inch puddles in pouring rain doing 75 on the freeway and I never suck in water. You would basically have to be submerged in water to get any in you're intake manifold (it would have to travel a long way through the oiled filter/semi-vertical piping. By the way at this point you're feet would be wet because your car would already be flooded. So don't dogg on the Injen intake unless you have it 

Good luck modding,
Kenji


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, and check out http://www.warpspeedperformance.com
for y-pipe, cai, and cat-back for your car. They make good stuff.

-Kenji


----------

